# Middle Earth Meditations.



## HLGStrider (Aug 10, 2012)

During my last pregnancy I became a bit addicted to listening to guided visualizations, role plays, and other relaxation videos that are available on youtube. I like to listen to them while I crochet. Today I found this one with a Middle Earth Theme:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=ehOkTKLVV2E&NR=1 

Some of these can be corny (which I don't mind. I actually like a little bit of corn in my entertainment diet), but this one seems really well produced.


----------



## Akurydal (Nov 1, 2012)

What a shame , it's a little to hard for I understand and It seem interesting.
In the near futur, I will try focus on that and I will give my opinion


----------



## Azrubêl (Apr 16, 2017)

Cool idea, I will give this a try later!


----------

